# Inquiry regarding Golden Retriever X puppies



## hollycottage (May 17, 2009)

Hello all, I am new to the forum, I found it through google and thought that it would be an appropriate place to search for what I need. I am looking for a Golden Retriever X puppy, ideally in the South West. Crossed with Collie or Labrador ideally. I have owned a Golden Retriever X collie (we think!) for years and she is one of the best dogs I have owned. Any help appreciated. Patrick.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

What about enquiring with your local rescues? if you are not in a hurry they may get a pup eventually  or you could consider an older dog.

To get a cross for a reputable breeder is not particularly easy.

Cross-breeds should be health-tested for all the relevant health tests for each breed involved ideally ... (hip scoring, eyes, that kind of things).
With cross-breeds you really do not know what you will get, you had a great dog in the past but you may end up with sth completely different, it can be the best of both breeds or the worse or anything really, temperament and look wise!

Also as far as I understand it it may be better to go for a "real" cross; that is the result of a mating of 2 dogs of different breeds and not the mating of two cross-breeds because in the later instance the genetic pool is very reduced and not too good for the offsprings (somebody correct me if i got this wrong - i do know one "way" is "better" than the other but not too sure )!

maybe you could think what exactly were the traits (temperament wise) that you liked particularly in your dog before and which breed did they relate more too and you could consider a purebreed. 

good luck!
xx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I would contact your local rescues.
I had a golden retreiver x lab and she was soft as anything 

x


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi and welcome and good luck in your search.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

hollycottage said:


> Hello all, I am new to the forum, I found it through google and thought that it would be an appropriate place to search for what I need. I am looking for a Golden Retriever X puppy, ideally in the South West. Crossed with Collie or Labrador ideally. I have owned a Golden Retriever X collie (we think!) for years and she is one of the best dogs I have owned. Any help appreciated. Patrick.


Hi Patrick!

cannot help on the GOlden Retriever cross but I have a pure bred Golden - she is gorgeous. Have you considered one of them?


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I have two Golden Retriever x with Standard Poodles.

This is Elmo Dad a Standard Poodle,Mum Golden Retriever rescued at 20 weeks approx.










Hunny B Mum Standard Poodle,Dad Golden Retriever.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

:001_wub::001_wub: I want Hunny B

x


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

poisongirl said:


> :001_wub::001_wub: I want Hunny B
> 
> x


Aww thank you.
Not happy with her at the mo she thinks she is the counter surf Queen.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I just got a golden/miniature poodle mix. You can't be sure what temperment you're going to get with a mix you might be better getting a rescue whos temperment is known. And because Colsy did it Sophie is the attachment


----------



## hollycottage (May 17, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your responses! Mother owned a golden retriever before and that was a lovely dog, however we both feel that a pure breed is going to cost more in the long run, with the initial cost being higher and vets bills. I know you can't put a price on a good dog but cross breeds do seem to be healthier and have less problems, in our experience at least. I will look into some rescue ones. Thank you all again! The first two attachments are Bess, our current retriever cross and the last one is Jack, our terrier, for those who are interested! Patrick.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Beautiful dogs 
Here's a pic of my retreiver x lab (mum goldie, dad blk lab). Not a brill pic but anyway...















She ran off 2 and a half years ago after a rabbit and was never seen again 
She was mostly lab- but with a goldie's fuzzy ears and tail, all black with a tiny gold patch of hairs on her chest.

x


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

I wouldnt say cross are healthier..although yes a pure breed may cost more at first. Some breeders are not very reputable and do a lot of in-breeding but I dont think this is a major problem in the UK if you select your breeder well.

If you want a healthy dog you should find a good breeder; for a purebreed you should ensure health tests have been done and check the pedigree for in-breeding.

For a cross - you should ensure health tests for both breeds have been done and probably aim at a "first cross" that is a cross of the two breeds and not a second generation or more which may have far more genetic problems than a good purebreed - and you should check the pedigree for both dogs.

Personally in your position I would go for a rescue  Its a bit of a gamble, health, temperament and look wise but not really more than with buying a cross-bred from a breeder but its cheaper (some purposeful cross are more pricey than pure bred!!) and its a lovely thing to do lol


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Hollycottage

I too don't believe that crossbreeds are necessarily healthier - the worst case of hip displasia I've seen was in a cross, whoever, it is important to buy from health tested parents (whether pure or cross bred). There are two kinds of cross breed, those that are currently fashionable and can cost as much, if not more than the purebreds they come from, and those that are accidental litters.

Regardless, rescue is probably the place where you are most likely to find what you are looking for, although it is unlikely they will be health tested. I think the best thing would be to contact breed rescue - either golden retriever rescue, lab rescue or collie rescue as they tend to rehome first crosses as well as purebreds. Details of most breed rescues can be found here

Dog Rescue Pages - UK breed rescue organisations

There's also Irish Retriever Rescue which brings over a lot of unwanted dogs from Ireland - many of these are crosses.


----------



## Sasha'smum (Sep 12, 2008)

Colsy said:


> I have two Golden Retriever x with Standard Poodles.
> 
> This is Elmo Dad a Standard Poodle,Mum Golden Retriever rescued at 20 weeks approx.
> 
> ...


OMG!!!! How gorgeous!


----------



## Sasha'smum (Sep 12, 2008)

poisongirl said:


> Beautiful dogs
> Here's a pic of my retreiver x lab (mum goldie, dad blk lab). Not a brill pic but anyway...
> 
> 
> ...


That is soooooo sad  Gorgeous dog x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks. She was my pups best friend. They slept together and went everywhere together.
We believe(and hope) someone visiting the area took her home as it was new year shortly after she got lost and she was terrifed of firworks, but she never turned up in a vets or the kennels. I hope she is happy wherever she is 

x


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

You could try the following dogs on here:

Tyson

Jake

Nell

Or any other that takes your fancy of course.

Many Tears Animal Rescue - Dogs looking for homes


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Awwh I want Rosie:001_wub:
If I had room I'd take lots of them.

x


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I can't look on that website I might end up with a hundred dogs.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Colsy said:


> I have two Golden Retriever x with Standard Poodles.
> 
> This is Elmo Dad a Standard Poodle,Mum Golden Retriever rescued at 20 weeks approx.
> 
> ...


Hunny B is Beautiful! I'm applying for an assistance dog and wondering whether to ask for dog with allergy coat. (I have food & dust allergies and hay fever and know I'm allergic to long haired cats) Would a retriever X poodle that inherited more of a retreiver coat still need professional clipping every 6-8 weeks? .. (if it was just more kind of.. a bit wavy rather than really curly poodle style coat)

I thought I'd be ok with lab with very short coats but apparently they shed alot despite coat been short?


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

There is this pup in Hampshire
Find puppies in U.K. for free, Find a breeder, Sell puppies for free


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

dandogman said:


> There is this pup in Hampshire
> Find puppies in U.K. for free, Find a breeder, Sell puppies for free


Hopefully they have found one by now, the thread is 3 years old .


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

IncaThePup said:


> Hunny B is Beautiful! I'm applying for an assistance dog and wondering whether to ask for dog with allergy coat. (I have food & dust allergies and hay fever and know I'm allergic to long haired cats) Would a retriever X poodle that inherited more of a retreiver coat still need professional clipping every 6-8 weeks? .. (if it was just more kind of.. a bit wavy rather than really curly poodle style coat)
> 
> I thought I'd be ok with lab with very short coats but apparently they shed alot despite coat been short?


Your best luck and better chance of responses is to make your own thread rather than bumping up a thread form '09  :lol:


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Hopefully they have found one by now, the thread is 3 years old .


ha ha ha. I didn't notice


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I didn't notice date either! 

I had just got to that pic from picture search on google of retriever X poodle, and others answered after, thought person who posted pics might get a notification and be able to tell me!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

IncaThePup said:


> I didn't notice date either!
> 
> I had just got to that pic from picture search on google of retriever X poodle, and others answered after, thought person who posted pics might get a notification and be able to tell me!


That person is not a member anymore :lol: 

Her husband is http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/elmo-the-bear.html try sending him a PM, might be able to help


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

IncaThePup said:


> Would a retriever X poodle that inherited more of a retreiver coat still need professional clipping every 6-8 weeks? .. (if it was just more kind of.. a bit wavy rather than really curly poodle style coat)
> 
> I thought I'd be ok with lab with very short coats but apparently they shed alot despite coat been short?


Poodle crosses are not necessarily allergy free: it's only when the pups are a few months old that this can be guaranteed. Of the first ever deliberate labradoodles litter, only 3 of 11 were allergy free. It is untrue that a poodle cross will definitively have a non-allergenic coat even if a litter mate is allergy free.

Why not go for an actual poodle? There must be some trained as assistance dogs?


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

They choose the dog for us and I'm assuming any dog they offer will have been tested to ensure it has an allergy coat before they pair it with a partner with allergies? 

I just wondered if coat was more like a retrievers and wavy would require less professional grooming than if the dog inherited a more curly poodle coat? 

Is everybody anti-crossbreed on here or something? All our dogs have been rescues and crossbreeds and beautiful dogs.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

if you've had other dogs then surely you have an idea whether you're allergic to dog fur/saliva?

it's not that people on here are anti-cross as a rule it was just being pointed out that in poodle cross litters you are lucky if 1/3 of a litter are actually hypoallergenic - and remember *hypo*allergenic just means they produce *less* allergens *not* *no* allergens

people can come across a little anti cross when questioning the breeding but some crosses are just baffling and not many 'cross' breeders do the same health checks an ethical breeder would do - if they did all the relevant breed health tests etc then fine go for it is the general attitude

what sort of assistance dog are you after? they will conduct several interviews etc before pairing you with a dog they think may be suitable and then you have assessments with the dog to see if compatible - they don't just hand over a dog and say "here you are, have a good life" so you won't even have chance to bond if you are allergic to a particular dog


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Recently came across Rules for Choosing a Dog - Dog Breed Health and I would recommend a read.

The person who created the site Carol Fowler has recently won the CEVA Pet Lovers Welfare Award for "outstanding individuals who have gone the extra mile to improve companion animal welfare". Although her site is mainly for pure breeds it is slowly expanding to include cross breeds and a lot of the information is applicable for all companion dogs.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

my allergies developed later in life due to a condition that affects my immune system but it didn't start until my 30's. I previously had no allergies then went into anaphylactic shock after something had peanuts in, though I lived on peanut butter at uni, then it happened with ibuprofen and developed hay fever, they put me on anti-histamines while they did MRI's and blood panels to work out why I was suddenly having allergic reactions to stuff. 

I'm still on anti-histamines but even so have developed wheat intolerance as well recently. I have an 11yr old black lab cross I've had since a puppy, but I'm just wondering whether I should go for a dog with a non-shedding coat in case a future attack led me to be allergic to my assistance dog years after it had been chosen for me? 

I'm sure all their dogs will be vigorously health checked and breeders checked out etc before they accepted donated puppies etc. 

The dog would be a Dual skills dog trained by Hearing Dogs (I'm also deaf) and Canine Partners to alert me to sounds around the house and help me with physical tasks around the house/in the community. 

Obviously though the poodles need professional grooming and the owner pays for that whereas a lab wouldn't as its a short coat and easy to look after from a practical viewpoint, but if I became allergic to it in future I'd be heartbroken to have to give it up if it wasn't something I could control with anti-histamines. 

I'd to consider if I can afford professional grooming costs on top of extra costs from needing home visits from vet everytime as I'm in a village and vets is a converted terraced house and not wheelchair accessible. 

so trying to work out my best options! .. I thought maybe retriever X poodle with retriever coat but still allergy free may not require professional clipping costs like curly poodle coat and be still be low shed?


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

the looser coat is 99% certain to not be hyppoallergenic

the factor that makes the coat low in allergens is the non-shedding which is normally tightly linked to the tight curl

however as you have with your lab - constant exposure to something has a very low risk of an allergy developing so if you got the assistance dog before a potential allergy developed it is very unlikely one would develop after that

People who have had pets and then develop an allergy to them normally do so during a period of not having pets


----------



## lily74 (Jan 13, 2012)

IncaThePup said:


> my allergies developed later in life due to a condition that affects my immune system but it didn't start until my 30's. I previously had no allergies then went into anaphylactic shock after something had peanuts in, though I lived on peanut butter at uni, then it happened with ibuprofen and developed hay fever, they put me on anti-histamines while they did MRI's and blood panels to work out why I was suddenly having allergic reactions to stuff.
> 
> I'm still on anti-histamines but even so have developed wheat intolerance as well recently. I have an 11yr old black lab cross I've had since a puppy, but I'm just wondering whether I should go for a dog with a non-shedding coat in case a future attack led me to be allergic to my assistance dog years after it had been chosen for me?
> 
> ...


I have a standard poodle x labrador and he has inherited the poodle type coat, non shed etc but I sneeze constantly around him! He needs clipping every 8 weeks as is coat grows fast.

His siblings had smoother, shedding coats more like a labrador. A golden retriever x poodle could inherit the poodle type curly coat and not shed much or could be more like the retriever and shed lots of hair but not need the grooming.

The labradoodle trust are a rescue that rehomes poodle crosses so may be wise to give them a call

Labradoodle Trust l Dogs Available for Adoption

or poodles in need


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

"His siblings had smoother, shedding coats more like a labrador. A golden retriever x poodle could inherit the poodle type curly coat and not shed much or could be more like the retriever and shed lots of hair but not need the grooming" 


Even though they shed would the coat have less allergens than a regular lab or golden retriever, cos it was crossed with poodle? 

It's odd that yours with the poodle coat makes you sneeze if they are meant to be more hypo-allergenic than the looser lab/retriever type coat?

Actually when Inca is moulting, I wipe her fur down with those (doggy bath allergenic) wet wipes, then comb her through, then wipe her down all over again with wet wipes, then go take another couple of anti-histamines and the 'cold symptoms' go off again within 30 mins. (this is only during time she is moulting heavy).. I hoover everyday but luckily I don't have carpet only one rug and my duvet/sofa throws needs hoovering, cos she likes to come for a cuddle! 

I get same symptoms from dusting and fresh cut grass, it's a pain sometimes but at least it's not as severe as my peanut allergy! (yet!)


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

the allergens aren't just in the coat - it's also in the saliva (been doing more research)

so the poodle has a non-shedding so reduced dander (skin cells) which is the allergen released by a shedding coat - so a cross can get the close curl coat but if you are allergic to the saliva (which varies even dog to dog within a breed) then you can still be allergic


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

IncaThePup said:


> Even though they shed would the coat have less allergens than a regular lab or golden retriever, cos it was crossed with poodle?


Like I already said, no. The myth that poodle crosses are more allergy free is just that, a myth, unless the pup inherits the true poodle coat. Like I said, when Conran first bred doodles, 3/11 only were allergy free. The others would not be allergy free or less likely to shed/cause allergies.


----------

